
Rllab – framework for developing and evaluating reinforcement learning algorithms - dementrock
https://github.com/rllab/rllab
======
florensacc
Comprehensive benchmark of the most important (and recent) algorithms in RL.
Extremely modular so that it's easy to implement your own algorithm and
straight-forwardly compare its performance in many different continuous
environments. I am a happy user of it!

------
tsukuyomi2044
Very detailed implementation of various methods in RL. Surprised by the work!

